# ab 335?



## Premutos (1. November 2007)

kein plan, ob des hier schonmal war... bestimmt, aber hab mit sufu nix gefunden... also wo geh ich hin, mit  skill 335.. also wenn mir die tante aus thrallmar nix mehr beibringen kann.. in shatt gibts ja scheinbar nichts


----------



## Pomela (1. November 2007)

Rufrezepte oder AH

klick mal SchneiderLink in meiner Sig


----------



## Premutos (2. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Rufrezepte oder AH
> 
> klick mal SchneiderLink in meiner Sig


ach du sch... also d.h. ab jetzt gibt es garkeine schneiderlehrer mehr? wie is denn das mit der spezialisierung?
naja thx erstmal


----------



## vikale (5. November 2007)

Hi,
Nein die Gibs nimma.
Aldor/Seher, Sumpfrattenposten, etc.
Spezialisiern kannst dich ab 355.
In Schattrath im Unteren Viertel.

Urmonstoff --> Healer, 20er Taschen
Schattenstoff --> Hexer, Icemage, Schattenpriester, größter Seelenbeutel
Zauberstoff -->Fire Mage

Wenn du net auf die Spezis angewiesen bist, oder du keines der Sets brauchst, würd ich sagen du gehst am Urmondstoff, denn die Taschen und der Stoff an Sich bringen dir das meiste Geld ein.


----------



## Premutos (11. November 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nein die Gibs nimma.
> Aldor/Seher, Sumpfrattenposten, etc.
> Spezialisiern kannst dich ab 355.
> ...


Dankeschön
Dachte bisher eigentlich schon, dass ich Schattenspezi mache... aber ob ich da wirklich drauf angewiesen bin, keine Ahnung. Wollte eigentlich Arena gehen, wenn ich denn mal so langsam 70 werde, da brauch ich das Schattenset nicht wirklich, oder? Aber auf Mondstoff hab ich auch nicht so wirklich Lust... bzw was brauch ich eigentlich für Urmondstoff? Wenn das wieder son Mist is, wie mit den Teufelsstoff, werd ichs wohl nicht machen...Nachdem ich 3 Tage lang Teufelsstoff gefarmt habe, für die epic Robe, hab ich auf sowas nicht mehr so wirklich viel Lust^^


----------

